# BigVito Blows Florida!!! South Florida Herf!!!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

.....Uh....meant to say "blows through Florida".:r

Perry is headed our way.
Looks like Saturday May 3rd or Sunday May 4th is a herf day with the South Florida gang.

If Saturday, wussy "I have got to work 'cause Vic says so" Ron won't be able to make it if we do it at TW. So, if on Saturday, I am guessing LJ's will be the place to be.
If Sunday, I say we have folks come south a bit to TW.

Let's herf!!!

Ron,
This time, bring plenty of paper towels and Kleenex for Mikey and Al. They cry too much when they lose at Dominos.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r Carlos, that should grab attention. we really had a crappy phone connection if that is what you heard.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> .....Uh....meant to say "blows through Florida".:r
> 
> Perry is headed our way.
> Looks like Saturday May 3rd or Sunday May 4th is a herf day with the South Florida gang.
> ...


It would be better for a sunday as the situation has not changed at the shop.

As far as Dominos are concerned, I can't say anything as I lost ALL day today :hn

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> It would be better for a sunday as the situation has not changed at the shop.
> 
> As far as Dominos are concerned, I can't say anything as I lost ALL day today :hn
> 
> Ron


So is Sunday better?
Lets get the rest to chime in so we can land on the date.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

How bout a Saturday and Sunday herf?

Al and I don't run from Dominos, we run sh!t.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

:tpd: That will give him something to do with that mouth! :hn:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

But South Florida is so_ big,_ Perry...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The title of this thread forced me to click ... I was hoping there wouldn't be photos.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

massphatness said:


> The title of this thread forced me to click ... I was hoping there wouldn't be photos.


:r Kind of like watching a train wreck in slow motion!!!!

Ron


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> :r Kind of like watching a train wreck in slow motion!!!!
> 
> Ron


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

I knew Perry was a nice but I didn't know just how nice.

Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

herfs both days works for me


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Two day herf.
That is a first for us but why not.
If all else are in, we can do Saturday at LJ's in West Palm and do Sunday at TW in Pompano Beach.
Viva la Herf!!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Hopefully Perry can play dominos to defend the honor of us northerners


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

I think this thread title brings BigVito a little closer to "Vito" from the sopranos


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigGreg said:


> I think this thread title brings BigVito a little closer to "Vito" from the sopranos


:r
Well done!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> Hopefully Perry can play dominos to defend the honor of us northerners


don't hold your breath :r


BigGreg said:


> I think this thread title brings BigVito a little closer to "Vito" from the sopranos


:r:r thanks for adding fuel.


Blueface said:


> :r
> Well done!!!


:bn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish I could be there with you guys.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

BigVito said:


> don't hold your breath :r
> 
> :r:r thanks for adding fuel.
> 
> :bn


no problem any time :tu glad you took it well :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

malinois1 said:


> :tpd: That will give him something to do with that mouth! :hn:r





icehog3 said:


> But South Florida is so_ big,_ Perry...


see you guys there :tg


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I should be able to attend for this one


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> I wish I could be there with you guys.


Don't wish Chief, Bring your A$$ on over Brother!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Don't wish Chief, Bring your A$$ on over Brother!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I am hoping to hear something later this week or the next. I am really amped.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Papichulo said:


> I am hoping to hear something later this week or the next. I am really amped.


who do we have to contact?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I hear the title of this song applies suddenly?






Subtle hint!!!:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> I hear the title of this song applies suddenly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r:r:r


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I think I threw up a little bit in my mouth! :gn:gn:gn

Get out of the suit Vito! :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Found this image.
Man, Perry, you just might get locked up if you show up looking like this in Florida.:r:r:r
Are you WANTED by the authorities?:r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Found this image.
> Man, Perry, you just might get locked up if you show up looking like this in Florida.:r:r:r
> Are you WANTED by the authorities?:r


:r ITS THE UNABOMBER!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

My very first attempt at Photoshop with my new Elements 6 for my Mac.
Not too shabby.:r:r:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

damn thats just wrong in so many ways


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

They are practicing for their trip to South Florida.:r:r:r


Update.
Don't know what happened.
Thought it was free.
The second one is working fine.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> They are practicing for their trip to South Florida.:r:r:r
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/preview/E2UjEO7jiik0Kiu5J6zD98nI


didn't work Carlos................no pay, no play


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I hear they may be rooming together.
Perhaps this will be happening.:r:r:r

OK, figured it out.
Should have them fixed and back up shortly.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

is any1 else coming down w/ Perry?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Here we go.
A night in Florida for two.:r:r:r

http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/view/8iDamyY4Xazlvu8SDW8vO2MY


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Here we go.
> A night in Florida for two.:r:r:r
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/view/8iDamyY4Xazlvu8SDW8vO2MY


I'm scared for life now..............thanks Carlos


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Here we go.
> A night in Florida for two.:r:r:r
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/view/8iDamyY4Xazlvu8SDW8vO2MY


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Here we go.
> A night in Florida for two.:r:r:r
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/view/8iDamyY4Xazlvu8SDW8vO2MY


Ok Carlos!!!!! I'll be back after I clean the Chili you made me spit all over my monitor and keyboard :r :r :r

That is so wrong on EVERY Level :r :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Here we go.
> A night in Florida for two.:r:r:r
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/view/8iDamyY4Xazlvu8SDW8vO2MY


:r:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> damn thats just wrong in so many ways


:tpd:


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Here we go.
> A night in Florida for two.:r:r:r
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/view/8iDamyY4Xazlvu8SDW8vO2MY


:gn:gn Id post the vid of you and Bill but this is a family website :tg


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn that was wrong! Funny as hell though! :r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :gn:gn Id post the vid of you and Bill but this is a family website :tg


:r:r:r

You see what happens when you walk away from the computer for a little while?
These things such as this video clip surface.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> You see what happens when you walk away from the computer for a little while?
> These things such as this video clip surface.:r


what else did you do to me while I was sleeping :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> what else did you do to me while I was sleeping :r


You are lucky I am hungry and getting ready for a late night dinner.
You Should never make me such invitations/suggestions.
I would think the photo and the video are enough for one night.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> You are lucky I am hungry and getting ready for a late night dinner.
> You Should never make me such invitations/suggestions.
> I would think the photo and the video are enough for one night.:r


hit me with your best shot :r


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Why is the man with the big head taking off his close? And why is Tom waiting in the bed with such a 'happy' face?

Oh dear, I don't understand.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You better hope I don't come down there, Carlos.




























:r :r BWAHAHAHAAH!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You better hope I don't come down there, Carlos.
> 
> :r :r BWAHAHAHAAH!!!


You better come on down.
If you don't, guess what? I know where to find more photos of you.
I have more tricks up my sleeve with your photos if don't come down.
Hotel is squared away for part of your stay.
Free made to order breakfast.
Free drinks from 5 to 7.
If that is not enough, a suite to chase Perry around in.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> You better come on down.
> If you don't, guess what? I know where to find more photos of you.
> I have more tricks up my sleeve with your photos if don't come down.
> Hotel is squared away for part of your stay.
> ...


:r I thought we had a deal


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> You better come on down.
> If you don't, guess what? I know where to find more photos of you.
> I have more tricks up my sleeve with your photos if don't come down.
> Hotel is squared away for part of your stay.
> ...


After I get done chasing you down the street. 

I am hoping I can work it out, your hospitality is incredible Carlos.


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, wait a second I need to meet these FL guys. Where is this Herf at? its been far to long since I have been in FL for more than a few hours. And dominos, you guys are in trouble.

Ryan


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

slimm said:


> Ok, wait a second I need to meet these FL guys. Where is this Herf at? its been far to long since I have been in FL for more than a few hours. And dominos, you guys are in trouble.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, I believe Saturday May 3rd at LJs in Palm Beach, and Sunday the 4th at Tobacco World in Pompano Beach.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey, Kris from Tobacco World has youtube reviews!


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Tom. I know that general area. Spent a good deal of vacations in the Jupiter Island area. Hmm FL in May.......

Ryan


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Hey, Kris from Tobacco World has youtube reviews!


now I want to try a Perdomo Champagne


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> now I want to try a Perdomo Champagne


You wanna meet Kris too....only one thing he loves more than cigars...._people_ who love cigars.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> You wanna meet Kris too....only one thing he loves more than cigars...._people_ who love cigars.


now he has me sold on Cabaiguan Belicoso Fino :r
I'm loving his reviews. This is gonna be a great trip. and I definitely want to meet Kris.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> now he has me sold on Cabaiguan Belicoso Fino :r
> I'm loving his reviews. This is gonna be a great trip. and I definitely want to meet Kris.


Top notch BOTL, and he loves CS Gorillas. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Top notch BOTL, and he loves CS Gorillas. :tu


he had a big shout out to CS, very cool  I'm going to need extra cash just for TW


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> he had a big shout out to CS, very cool  I'm going to need extra cash just for TW


I bought the coolest lighter there, awesome table lighter with a triple flame.

Which review does he mention CS in?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

what date is this shindig going down?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> what date is this shindig going down?


Saturday May 3rd at LJs in Palm Beach, and Sunday the 4th at Tobacco World in Pompano Beach:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Saturday May 3rd at LJs in Palm Beach, and Sunday the 4th at Tobacco World in Pompano Beach:tu


Christ Jimmy, you couldn't scroll back a page and look? :r :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Christ Jimmy, you couldn't scroll back a page and look? :r :r


:r:r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Christ Jimmy, you couldn't scroll back a page and look? :r :r


nope haha. I think that both Sam and I are still in school then. I believe that is the weekend before finals so don't think I can make it


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> nope haha. I think that both Sam and I are still in school then. I believe that is the weekend before finals so don't think I can make it


If Sam isn't, then she can come down :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> If Sam isn't, then she can come down :r


This is gonna go downhill fast. :2


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> This is gonna go downhill fast. :2


nah he is ignoring me


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> nah he is ignoring me


Huh?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Huh?


not sure which thread it was :r he isn't really ignoring me.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

maybe this trip you'll make it to the SnkPit for a smoke


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I bought the coolest lighter there, awesome table lighter with a triple flame.


I bought one also except no one told me it was a "table top".
No wonder that darn thing is so heavy in my pocket.:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Hey, Kris from Tobacco World has youtube reviews!


This one is my favorite.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> This one is my favorite.....


The shout out to CS, Carlos, Mike and Patrick! :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> maybe this trip you'll make it to the SnkPit for a smoke


I think he is afraid of the SnkPit:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

YX 894:departing Milwaukee
(MKE) Mon, Apr 28 02:35 PM 
Arriving: Orlando
(MCO) Mon, Apr 28 06:10 PM


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

That's one Locked in!!!!!!!!


Hey Tom, Come on Bro!!!!!!!! Someone is waiting to meet you :tu


Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> That's one Locked in!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Tom, Come on Bro!!!!!!!! Someone is waiting to meet you :tu
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron, do I smell fried turkeys and a pig roast?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Hey Ron, do I smell fried turkeys and a pig roast?


no thats just BigVito and Icehog03


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Perry, when you get done in Florida think you can blow Jersey?

What? I'm just askin'. :ss

Your pal,
Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Perry, when you get done in Florida think you can blow Jersey?
> 
> What? I'm just askin'. :ss
> 
> ...


when you start pumping your own gas :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> when you start pumping your own gas :tu


Hey, wait a minute.
I remember those cold, snowy, NJ winters and pulling up to a gas station, lowering the window ever so slightly, and saying "fill it up please".
Can't get that crap in Florida.
I miss that.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Hey, wait a minute.
> I remember those cold, snowy, NJ winters and pulling up to a gas station, lowering the window ever so slightly, and saying "fill it up please".
> Can't get that crap in Florida.
> I miss that.


I'll pump my own gas.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I'll pump my own gas.


Yup.
Seems you are multi talented.:r

http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/view/8iDamyY4Xazlvu8SDW8vO2MY


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Hey Ron, do I smell fried turkeys and a pig roast?


I'm up for it :tu !!!!!! Maybe I can finally learn how to use the LaChina Box :ss :tu

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I'm up for it :tu !!!!!! Maybe I can finally learn how to use the LaChina Box :ss :tu
> 
> Ron


Hey ******, get it right.
La Caja China.

HOWEVER, I will only do the pig roast if Tom comes down (no pressure Tom - just kidding Perry - not kidding Tom):r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Hey ******, get it right.
> La Caja China.
> 
> HOWEVER, I will only do the pig roast if Tom comes down (no pressure Tom - just kidding Perry - not kidding Tom):r


Hey, Your eyes must be failing after 45.....Do I looking like a ****** :r :r :r

You may call me El Chino!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey, Your eyes must be failing after 45.....Do I looking like a ****** :r :r :r
> 
> You may call me El Chino!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


OK,
Hey ****** Chino!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Yup.
> Seems you are multi talented.:r
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/sendables/view/8iDamyY4Xazlvu8SDW8vO2MY


:r:r notice how I kept my cigar


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r:r notice how I kept my cigar


That photo fits that clip so, so, so well.
You just have the right attitude in the shot for that clip.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> That photo fits that clip so, so, so well.
> You just have the right attitude in the shot for that clip.


:r:r can't wait to live out the card


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r:r can't wait to live out the card


WOW u TMI Perry :r :r

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Hey Ron, do I smell fried turkeys and a pig roast?


Do I smell Lechon:dr


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

BigVito said:


> YX 894:departing Milwaukee
> (MKE) Mon, Apr 28 02:35 PM
> Arriving: Orlando
> (MCO) Mon, Apr 28 06:10 PM


The 28th is only four days after someone's birthday. :bn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> The 28th is only four days after someone's birthday. :bn


:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:bn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :bn


:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> :bn


care bday boy:r:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> The 28th is only four days after someone's birthday. :bn





Blueface said:


> :bn


Ah HA!!!!!! We got ya now!!!!!!!! Ok Guys, Now is the time to remember all the times we got ratted out :hn :gn !!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Hey Ron, do I smell fried turkeys and a pig roast?





BigVito said:


> no thats just BigVito and Icehog03


Now that is funny!!

I am working feverishly to try and get shifts covered.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Now that is funny!!
> 
> I am working feverishly to try and get shifts covered.


I'm here to help (not like I can though)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I'm here to help (not like I can though)


Maybe you have a cousin who can run the afternoon shift?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe you have a cousin who can run the afternoon shift?


cousin is married to a Captain in the MFPD does that help?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> cousin is married to a Captain in the MFPD does that help?


If he wants to drive down and work for me, sure.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> If he wants to drive down and work for me, sure.


I should run that by him, even if I know the look I would get. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I should run that by him, even if I know the look I would get. :r


Not to mention the look I will get from my boss.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Not to mention the look I will get from my boss.


:r :r :r that would be priceless.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Found a picture of Perry mid winter.
Now that he is clean shaved, should be ready for a tan in Florida.:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Perry,
We may have to change our Key Largo plans to visit Bill.
Looks like he may not be around.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tom/Perry,
I will be waiting for you wearing this green dress.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Found a picture of Perry mid winter.
> Now that he is clean shaved, should be ready for a tan in Florida.:r





Blueface said:


> Perry,
> We may have to change our Key Largo plans to visit Bill.
> Looks like he may not be around.





Blueface said:


> Tom/Perry,
> I will be waiting for you wearing this green dress.:r


:r:r:r I can't wait........for that dress to be laying next to my bed


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r:r:r I can't wait........for that dress to be laying next to my bed


:r You better put him face down Perry!!!!!! Otherwise u

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> :r You better put him face down Perry!!!!!! Otherwise u
> 
> Ron


thats they way....face down butt up :r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Did everyone figure out whose birthday it is on the 24th? :hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Made in Dade said:


> Did everyone figure out whose birthday it is on the 24th? :hn


is he wearing a green dress?


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

BigVito said:


> is he wearing a green dress?


Yes, it is Paris Hiltons birthday on Thursday April 24th.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Made in Dade said:


> Yes, it is Paris Hiltons birthday on Thursday April 24th.


:r:r wish I knew that sooner, I could have delivered my "package"


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

working out getting the time off from work to attend


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

now I have to settle on a rental car so many decisions


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> now I have to settle on a rental car so many decisions


If I am coming to Florida, I want a Hummer.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> If I am coming to Florida, I want a Hummer.


:r:r great going, now Carlos has more to joke with.

I was looking at the H2, but a CTS Cadillac is cheaper.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If I were to arrive on May 3rd at West Palm Beach Airport, could you pick me up?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> If I were to arrive on May 3rd at West Palm Beach Airport, could you pick me up?


Yes :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Yes :tu


Coolio....leaving same airport around 1:30 the 6th?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Coolio....leaving same airport around 1:30 the 6th?


no problem brother I got the transportation covered. of course you will be enjoying one herf at the SnkPit :tu

when are you arriving? if you were arriving (time)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> no problem brother I got the transportation covered. of course you will be enjoying one herf at the SnkPit :tu
> 
> when are you arriving? if you were arriving (time)


I have a possibility of 1PM on the 3rd. When are you herfing at Alex's?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I have a possibility of 1PM on the 3rd. When are you herfing at Alex's?


any day that says no plans is a herfs at Alex's :tu

on 28April2008 I will be landing at MCO The schedule as follows.
28April2008: Family
29April2008: no plans 
30April2008: no plans 
1May2008: no plans
2May2008: no plans
3May2008: herf at LJ's in West Palm Beach
4May2008: herf at Tobacco World in Pompano Beach
5May2008: going to Key Largo
6May2008: no plans 
7May2008: no plans 
8May2008 returning home


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> any day that says no plans is a herfs at Alex's :tu
> 
> on 28April2008 I will be landing at MCO The schedule as follows.
> 28April2008: Family
> ...


I thought I saw on the thread that Bill ain't gonna be around on the 5th?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

BigVito said:


> any day that says no plans is a herfs at Alex's :tu
> 
> on 28April2008 I will be landing at MCO The schedule as follows.
> 28April2008: Family
> ...


When is the trip to disney world?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I thought I saw on the thread that Bill ain't gonna be around on the 5th?


if he isn't herf at Carlos' then :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> When is the trip to disney world?


Jimmy and his Mom aren't going.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Jbailey said:


> When is the trip to disney world?


when king james goes


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm jealous. I'm sure you guys will have a blast.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Jimmy and his Mom aren't going.


Hopefully Bill can chime in to let me know about the 5th.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Jbailey said:


> I'm jealous. I'm sure you guys will have a blast.


you had MMHIII


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If I came from the 3rd to the 6th, that would mean Ron (LJ)'s the 3rd, TobaccoWorld the 4th, and whatever the 5th....I will try to get this going on this end quickly.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Perry,
> We may have to change our Key Largo plans to visit Bill.
> Looks like he may not be around.


Posted yesterday at 4:57PM.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

BigVito said:


> you had MMHIII


Hopefully I get MM HIV


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> If I came from the 3rd to the 6th, that would mean Ron (LJ)'s the 3rd, TobaccoWorld the 4th, and whatever the 5th....I will try to get this going on this end quickly.


Sounds great :tu If Bill isn't around. we can still hit Key Largo and his pink shop :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Jbailey said:


> Hopefully I get MM HIV


MM HIV :r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hopefully we can get some clarification from Carlos, Ron or Bill, and I can try to make this happen...but now. It's sleepy time.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Hopefully we can get some clarification from Carlos, Ron or Bill, and I can try to make this happen...but now. It's sleepy time.


yeah here too


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Posted yesterday at 4:57PM.


:r:r:r

That was me messing around Tom.
I am sure Bill will be around but will call him to make sure.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> That was me messing around Tom.
> I am sure Bill will be around but will call him to make sure.


Yes, I'll be at the shop all day monday:r

come on down.

~Bill


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Texas de Brazil on the way back up?

Braza Lena is closed on mondays.:hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

madurofan said:


> Texas de Brazil on the way back up?
> 
> Braza Lena is closed on mondays.:hn


closed on a Monday?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> closed on a Monday?


Hey Perry don't forget to pack your chap stick! :ss

Your pal,
Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Perry don't forget to pack your chap stick! :ss
> 
> Your pal,
> Al


only if you arrive


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

BigVito said:


> closed on a Monday?


Traditional day to be closed in the Keys


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

madurofan said:


> Traditional day to be closed in the Keys


you aren't traditional are you  
this is gonna rock!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Texas de Brazil on the way back up?
> 
> Braza Lena is closed on mondays.:hn


Texas de Brazil
Cow on a Stick

Sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm in for a travel herf


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> I'm in for a travel herf


looks like we should get a head count for the travel herf


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> looks like we should get a head count for the travel herf


are we driving my car?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> are we driving my car?


I don't know yet. lets see what kind of rental I land.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> are we driving my car?


YES


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

With a heavy heart, I must withdraw on this one. I had a prior commitment made over a month ago that I forgot in all my excitement of looking for a cheap airfare and wanting to hang with Perry and see my good friends Carlos, Ron, Alex, Bill, Al, Mike and all. Perry, I apologize for being a numbskull. To the FLA Crew, I promise I will get down there this year again. 

Tom


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> With a heavy heart, I must withdraw on this one. I had a prior commitment made over a month ago that I forgot in all my excitement of looking for a cheap airfare and wanting to hang with Perry and see my good friends Carlos, Ron, Alex, Bill, Al, Mike and all. Perry, I apologize for being a numbskull. To the FLA Crew, I promise I will get down there this year again.
> 
> Tom


no worries brother, it does suck big time. Things happen  there will be a next time


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> no worries brother, it does suck big time. Things happen  there will be a next time


I know, maybe we can hit it again when you are 100%....I felt like such a dolt today when I got a call about May 3rd. I truly was looking forward to hanging with you a couple days and seeing the THREAT DOWN crew again.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I know, maybe we can hit it again when you are 100%....I felt like such a dolt today when I got a call about May 3rd. I truly was looking forward to hanging with you a couple days and seeing the THREAT DOWN crew again.


Tom, my whole life I've been dealing with situations like this. I understand but I won't post more of an explanation in public view. All is cool karma is a bitch.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Tom, my whole life I've been dealing with situations like this. I understand but I won't post more of an explanation in public view. All is cool karma is a bitch.


Feel like I let you down, but as you said, there will be another time.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Feel like I let you down, but as you said, there will be another time.


yeah, but will it be in July B4 the 29th?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> With a heavy heart, I must withdraw on this one. I had a prior commitment made over a month ago that I forgot in all my excitement of looking for a cheap airfare and wanting to hang with Perry and see my good friends Carlos, Ron, Alex, Bill, Al, Mike and all. Perry, I apologize for being a numbskull. To the FLA Crew, I promise I will get down there this year again.
> 
> Tom


Sorry to hear that Tom.
BUT, that just means you better get planning on an actual future date.
Make time to hang out with us but to also do some things like South Beach, Miami cigar factories, etc.
Get planning!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> yeah, but will it be in July B4 the 29th?


Is that your ship out date, Alex?



Blueface said:


> Sorry to hear that Tom.
> BUT, that just means you better get planning on an actual future date.
> Make time to hang out with us but to also do some things like South Beach, Miami cigar factories, etc.
> Get planning!!!


I will try to look at possibilites in June for a long weekend, July is crazy. I miss you guys already, I really want to get back down there.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> With a heavy heart, I must withdraw on this one. I had a prior commitment made over a month ago that I forgot in all my excitement of looking for a cheap airfare and wanting to hang with Perry and see my good friends Carlos, Ron, Alex, Bill, Al, Mike and all. Perry, I apologize for being a numbskull. To the FLA Crew, I promise I will get down there this year again.
> 
> Tom


Well this f'ing sucks Tom. Really looking forward to you coming down and bombing you again.  Hopefully June or July will work out. :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Is that your ship out date, Alex?


YES, the 29th of July..............gone the whole month of June


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> YES, the 29th of July..............gone the whole month of June


I think I smell a big send off brewing........stay tuned.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> I think I smell a big send off brewing........stay tuned.


are going to wear your cape when I'm there


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> are going to wear your cape when I'm there


This one?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> This one?


:r:r thats the one


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Well this f'ing sucks Tom. Really looking forward to you coming down and bombing you again.  Hopefully June or July will work out. :tu


It does suck, but I am thinking I will try to make it down in July. And it will be you getting bombed by me, not the other way around...count on it, Mike! :bx


----------



## crafty199 (Apr 3, 2008)

Newb looking to go to his first Herf. Is this an invite affair or is it open to all?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> It does suck, but I am thinking I will try to make it down in July. *And it will be you getting bombed by me, not the other way around...count on it, Mike!* :bx


Don't put book on that one Tom  We never let visitors win :tu

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

crafty199 said:


> Newb looking to go to his first Herf. Is this an invite affair or is it open to all?


All the Florida Herfs are open invites!!!!!!! A bunch of us hook up on Saturdays in North Palm Beach. Let us know when you want to hook up.

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Don't put book on that one Tom  We never let visitors win :tu
> 
> Ron


:SM


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Don't put book on that one Tom  We never let visitors win :tu
> 
> Ron


Hmmmmmm really???


----------



## crafty199 (Apr 3, 2008)

Palm Beach is a little far. Anyone know of upcoming Herfs in the Dade-Broward area?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Hmmmmmm really???


I take that back........We ALMOST always win :tu :ss You, Patrick, are a beast!!!!!!!

ron


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Perry,

I hear there is a sign up sheet for your "services". Is that true Ron?

Al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

crafty199 said:


> Palm Beach is a little far. Anyone know of upcoming Herfs in the Dade-Broward area?


Furthest south we normally go is to Tobacco World in Pompano Beach.
That is the plan for 5/4.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

crafty199 said:


> Palm Beach is a little far. Anyone know of upcoming Herfs in the Dade-Broward area?





Blueface said:


> Furthest south we normally go is to Tobacco World in Pompano Beach.
> That is the plan for 5/4.


I traveled 1200+ miles to the Pompano Beach Herf in February. Suck it up!  :r


----------



## Bigkerm (Nov 26, 2006)

I am really hoping to make it to this event to see some fellow brothers off to serve our country with great pride, you guys rock !!!!! 

Lets all pray for the safe journey they are about to embark on.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> I take that back........We ALMOST always win :tu :ss You, Patrick, are a beast!!!!!!!
> 
> ron


If my plans come to reality Patrick we be done :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> If my plans come to reality Patrick we be done :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


>


I am only dreaming.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> If my plans come to reality Patrick we be done :r





BigVito said:


> I am only dreaming.




I know you're on meds Perry,:r but can you clarify this jibberish for me? Am I going to be :mn or are we teammates....:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I know you're on meds Perry,:r but can you clarify this jibberish for me? Am I going to be :mn or are we teammates....:gn


:r I'm looking into commercial real estate in Fla.  hence the dream.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r I'm looking into commercial real estate in Fla.  hence the dream.


So.........defector?:r
Joining the Southern Rebels?:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> So.........defector?:r
> Joining the Southern Rebels?:r


Dreaming stage right now, have to see what is there as competition.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Dreaming stage right now, have to see what is there as competition.


What are you planning on or PM me if not for publication.
Perhaps I can shed some light on it.

BTW,
Nice diversion tactic there for your defection.


----------



## crafty199 (Apr 3, 2008)

BigVito said:


> any day that says no plans is a herfs at Alex's :tu
> 
> on 28April2008 I will be landing at MCO The schedule as follows.
> 28April2008: Family
> ...


 thanks for the info. I guess I'll see the boys May 4 at TW. That works for me. If you know a time, I would appreciate it, plus any more info on upcoming events. Thanks again.


----------



## crafty199 (Apr 3, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I traveled 1200+ miles to the Pompano Beach Herf in February. Suck it up!  :r


1200 mi. is out of the question, but I can definitely make TW. I'll see you there. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> What are you planning on or PM me if not for publication.
> Perhaps I can shed some light on it.
> 
> BTW,
> Nice diversion tactic there for your defection.


hello,
You might remember me, I sent you a pm long ago. Need translation or no?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

crafty199 said:


> thanks for the info. I guess I'll see the boys May 4 at TW. That works for me. If you know a time, I would appreciate it, plus any more info on upcoming events. Thanks again.


I'll let Carlos fill in the time :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

FL start times are when you arrive.................................:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> FL start times are when you arrive.................................:ss


Pretty much on point.
Some get there at 10.
Some get there at 11.
Some get there at 12.
Some get lost and get there at 2.
Varies.

Perry,
Need to talk to you.
Will try to call you tonight.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

So, when Perry arrives who's first up and who's on deck for .........ya know.....why he's coming to FL?

Did you guys draw straws or how did that work?

:ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> So, when Perry arrives who's first up and who's on deck for .........ya know.....why he's coming to FL?
> 
> Did you guys draw straws or how did that work?
> 
> :ss


to herf w/the FL Crew, you have to experience it first hand to understand

I'm going active duty soon so he said lets herf


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> to herf w/the FL Crew, you have to experience it first hand to understand
> 
> I'm going active duty soon so he said lets herf


10 days
253 hours
15215 minutes


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> 10 days
> 253 hours
> 15215 minutes


the count down begins


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> the count down begins


and continues 
It is 10 days, 13 hours, 29 minutes until Monday, April 28, 2008


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> and continues
> It is 10 days, 13 hours, 29 minutes until Monday, April 28, 2008


by whos time zone?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> by whos time zone?


mine


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

It is 6 days, 14 hours, 20 minutes until Monday, April 28, 2008 at 6:45:00 PM
(Orlando time)


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

closer, even now........................when does the box arrive?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> closer, even now........................when does the box arrive?


when the Swiss arrive :hn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> when the Swiss arrive :hn


I did'n know the swiss were coming


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> I did'n know the swiss were coming


yup, but not the bikini team..


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

but they can't hold their liquor


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I hope I'm not part Swiss :hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

are we going to hit any of the local food spots? I can use my Visa and earn miles :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> are we going to hit any of the local food spots? I can use my Visa and earn miles :r


if you like, its your vacation


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I hope I'm not part Swiss :hn


Scottish/Irish here, drinking..............no problem


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> if you like, its your vacation


I will run them by you, to make sure they argent a dive Primavera Italian is one and Olympia Cafe is two Izzy's Diner :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> Scottish/Irish here, drinking..............no problem


German /Italian  what does that mean :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I hope I'm not part Swiss :hn












Big Vito Longstockings?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Big Vito Longstockings?


:r not my knowledge, could be a family secret.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

say when?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> say when?


when 

It is 0 days, 23 hours, 57 minutes until Monday, April 28, 2008 at 6:30:00 PM (Orlando time)


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r not my knowledge, could be a family secret.


Pippy Longstockings :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Papichulo said:


> Pippy Longstockings :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

8 hours, 38 minutes until Monday, April 28, 2008 at 6:30:00 PM (Orlando time)


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Perry package arrived, saved packing for you to inspect.................:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

PERRY!!!

Welcome to the Sunshine State.
Your room is all set.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

If only I was there with the gang.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> If only I was there with the gang.


:tpd:


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

day 1.............had some great smokes w/london broil & Rum


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> PERRY!!!
> 
> Welcome to the Sunshine State.
> Your room is all set.


what about the high heels? :r


snkbyt said:


> day 1.............had some great smokes w/london broil & Rum


pics to follow tomorrow

had a great first herf more to follow:chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

what pics, no see pics:bn


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Darn you guys talk a lot!
LJ's is too damn far from me. I'll see you guys on Sunday at TW. Ron you better bring your a$$ over to TW!. I aint driving for an hour to hear Carlos talk trash and watch Al and Miky cry all afternoon cause they can't play dominos!
BTW how many people are expected to attend so that I can bring enough pastelitos?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

snkbyt said:


> what pics, no see pics:bn


I still got those compromising pictures buddy...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Nely said:


> Darn you guys talk a lot!
> LJ's is too damn far from me. I'll see you guys on Sunday at TW. Ron you better bring your a$$ over to TW!. I aint driving for an hour to hear Carlos talk trash and watch Al and Miky cry all afternoon cause they can't play dominos!
> BTW how many people are expected to attend so that I can bring enough pastelitos?


2 from up north


Nely said:


> I still got those compromising pictures buddy...


it wasn't me


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

some pics.
this the first place I stayed at.









the first smoke :ss

























the first Supper 

















my first trip to the Atlantic Ocean ( couple minute walk :chk)


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like one hell of a time Perry!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

:dr I do not know what was better that juicy steak and taters or those old Padrons. How old were they? 20 years??


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Great pics. Wow it's hard to tell where the maduro ends and the cello begins.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> :dr I do not know what was better that juicy steak and taters or those old Padrons. How old were they? 20 years??


about 15 years young :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> about 15 years young :ss


how did they smoke?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> how did they smoke?


they're GREAT (were)


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Perry is getting thrown to wolves


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

:sb I can't find my DAMN camera cable!!!!!!! Day 1 damage was done........Round 2 coming up!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

It was great talking to all of you yesterday....even Al. :r

I hope that was just the rum :al talking about packages coming my way!!! You don't want to start something you can't finish!!! :gn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

the drunk dial was pretty funny ... sounded like a ruckus crowd.  :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> :sb I can't find my DAMN camera cable!!!!!!! Day 1 damage was done........Round 2 coming up!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


we're here Ron, where are you?


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> It was great talking to all of you yesterday....*even Al*. :r


Oh that's nice ... thank you!!

You know what, I never liked you.

*Diclaimer:* Ok, relax everyone, I'm just kidding.... everybody loves Patrick. He is like the Wal-mart greeter of Club Stogie. I can assure you I have nothing but love for this guy. He ranks up there with Mother Teresa, Gandhi, and Brad Pitt. He is synonymous with mother's milk, snickers and supermodels, and puppies and rainbows forever. I can assure you no animals were harmed during the making of this post. 

PS For what it's worth, the real problem is actually Big Vito (Perry)... I never liked that guy. :tu

:ss :ss


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> :sb I can't find my DAMN camera cable!!!!!!! Day 1 damage was done........*Round 2 coming up!!!!!!!*
> Ron


When? 
next year


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

What a crazy message I found on my cell in the middle of this night! You guys are whacko!!

Glad you are all having a good time! Now take the bottle away from Carlos....slowly....slowly. Now knock him out! :bx :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Oh that's nice ... thank you!!
> 
> You know what, I never liked you.
> 
> ...


:r:r:r:r:r: .......LMFAO.........:r:r:r:r:r:


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> the drunk dial was pretty funny ... sounded like a ruckus crowd.  :tu


who called you???:r


HarryCulo said:


> Oh that's nice ... thank you!!
> 
> You know what, I never liked you.
> 
> ...


the feeling is mutual 



Made in Dade said:


> When?
> next year


no chit, rnd 2 my ass, I think Ron wasn't tall enough to enter TW


icehog3 said:


> What a crazy message I found on my cell in the middle of this night! You guys are whacko!!
> 
> Glad you are all having a good time! Now take the bottle away from Carlos....slowly....slowly. Now knock him out! :bx :r


:r he knocked himself out


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r he knocked himself out


I can see that. :r


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Rum Runners and Key Lime pie for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

madurofan said:


> Rum Runners and Key Lime pie for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you deliver?


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Do you deliver?


You want in to the ROTM club???


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

pick up rum on the way home , they didn't have KL pie


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

last night............having TTT w/rum


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

madurofan said:


> You want in to the ROTM club???


maybe


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


>


That guy is cute!!! :dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigV I hear u have something to ask me (i talk2alex) Lets just say:r:r:r
How about another option


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> BigV I hear u have something to ask me (i talk2alex) Lets just say:r:r:r
> How about another option


Wussy  :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Wussy  :r


:rMan 19-21hrs in a car with womencant fart burp or talk nasty:bn
Serious tho I drive/sit in a car or suv for hrs and hrs:hn the last thing I want to do is take a 19-21hr trip and back. I want to fly my future mother in-law to WI cause it's a 6hrs drive but there making me drive.:mn She better be glad im sleeping with her daughter:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :rMan 19-21hrs in a car with womencant fart burp or talk nasty:bn
> Serious tho I drive/sit in a car or suv for hrs and hrs:hn the last thing I want to do is take a 19-21hr trip and back. I want to fly my future mother in-law to WI cause it's a 6hrs drive but there making me drive.:mn She better be glad im sleeping with her daughter:r


:r:r Forgot about the women have her take the ferry


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r:r Forgot about the women have her take the ferry


:rIm going to edit my last post then tell her to read your reply:r Im sure you'll get a pm:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :rIm going to edit my last post then tell her to read your reply:r Im sure you'll get a pm:chk


:r PM Box will be full shortly after


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice gator


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

should I post the pic where Carlos thought I was booker?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> should I post the pic where Carlos thought I was booker?


your call


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> should I post the pic where Carlos thought I was booker?


More cushion for pushing.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> your call





Blueface said:


> More cushion for pushing.


:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


>


At least Booker was "cracking" up in his photo.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> At least Booker was "cracking" up in his photo.:r


:r I was took by surprise, how about rnd 2?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

and as you can see...............RUM was involved


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I had a warm up in the "blind" taste test of rums :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r I was took by surprise, how about rnd 2?


WASSSUPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r I was took by surprise, how about rnd 2?


My name is Carlos and I am here to help you. Really. Would I lie?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Did you guys notice my smile is the same in both photos?
Yet Perry is straight faced.......at first......then smiling?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Did you guys notice my smile is the same in both photos?
> Yet Perry is straight faced.......at first......then smiling?


Thats because I couldn't it feel it :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> At least Booker was "cracking" up in his photo.:r


What the hell carlos, I said you would never cheat on your fav blk cuban BigVthis means war:mn Get my carlos off your azz



BigVito said:


>


:bn:bn:bn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Thats because I couldn't it feel it :tu


You mean at first...........in the serious photo...........then in the second one............BAM!!!!............and then a smile.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> You mean at first...........in the serious photo...........then in the second one............BAM!!!!............and then a smile.


:r thats it


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> You mean at first...........in the serious photo...........then in the second one............BAM!!!!............and then a smile.


So Carlos your going to do this righ in my face Uhh



BigVito said:


> :r thats it


Ok BigV U can have him, He's yours now:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *So Carlos your going to do this righ in my face Uhh*
> 
> Ok BigV U can have him, He's yours now:bn


thats what you said to him at MMHIII:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> thats what you said to him at MMHIII:r


:r:r:rIm done talking to u freaks:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :r:r:rIm done talking to u freaks:bn


:r:r You don't want that vintage plugged Cuban?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r:r You don't want that vintage plugged Cuban?


Man I could really hit him but im not going2 Let just say I didnt get the plugged end
He's such a pass around:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I could really hit him but im not going2 Let just say I didnt get the plugged end
> He's such a pass around:bn


true, he is "easy"


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> true, he is "easy"


:r:r:r


----------

